

Why not use Web 2.0 to provide seamless advertising on other people's sites? - amichail

The idea is to modify other people's sites to incorporate your content.  You pay the site owner whenever your content is viewed/accessed.<p>You could even make it so that you have to pay more if your additions hurt the site's overall traffic.<p>Note that if an advertiser doesn't like your web design or any other aspect of your site, they could try to improve it while incorporating their content.<p>An automated algorithm tries out competing additions and shows more profitable ones more often.<p>I suppose this could be quite disorienting for users when their favorite sites are always changing.  But it would not be obvious whether those changes are coming from advertisers.
======
medianama
You'll have to pay me (publisher) a lot of money to be able to do that to my
site...

I think its a good concept - Changing the site design/UI based on advertisers'
branding requirements but automating it and doing it real time might be too
much of a trouble and risk for the publisher...

------
pedalpete
So you are proposing an API that allows the content owner to define what
content gets displayed rather than the site owner?

~~~
amichail
The resulting site would be a combination of what the site owner created +
advertiser modification(s) + automated selection of those modification(s) that
users seem to like.

The actual technology to accomplish this is not obvious, but could take
advantage of today's templating systems and web service APIs.

Vandalism would be detected automatically by observing user traffic and would
result in a fine for the advertiser.

------
redorb
sounds like a blog network or unoptimized adsense

------
noodle
so, an intelligent spam blog?

~~~
amichail
You could require that at least 50% say of the site content originate from the
owner of the site.

